

Bitcoin Core dev GMaxwell resigns job at Mozilla to work more on Bitcoin - mr_brown
http://bitcoinstats.com/irc/bitcoin-dev/logs/2014/08/27#l1409163914

======
nullc
This discussion is probably better placed over at the Bitcoin subreddit:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2ewcl8/bitcoin_core...](http://www.reddit.com/r/Bitcoin/comments/2ewcl8/bitcoin_core_dev_gmaxwell_resigns_job_at_mozilla)

</kibo>

~~~
Scalar
You're a good guy greg, keep up the solid work.

